# what do u guys think, craftsman 10/28 $100



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

*UPDATED to a fix it blog w/vids*

well i found one for $100, he was asking $250. 10/28 craftsman, it looks to be well kept for its age and for the price i cant go wrong, going tomorrow to check it out, and to save money on renting a truck im going to take it apart and fit in my car one way or another
does anyone know the dimensions of the bucket

edit> bought it for $40 a non functioning blower, more info in the thread.










edit.

MY VIDS ON FIXIN HER UP





















a couple of snow days i got to use her, the impeller mod seems to make it blow more efficiently












I Permanently Installed The Tach To The Control Deck


----------



## Dauntae (Nov 10, 2016)

I put it in the other thread, Pretty good machine, Only issue is you won't get much traction with those tires but good machine as long as it's in as good shape as it looks.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

here in canada the good tires cost more than i paid for the beast, well i didnt buy it yet, but if it start and everything else works then its mine, but those look like chains sitting on the bucket so i might be lucky


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

28 inch bucket, i believe. you'll probably have to take chute off and the bolts halfway down the handlebars to get it in car. or you can just get most of machine into the rear of car and bunji down the hatch or whatever.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

orangputeh said:


> 28 inch bucket, i believe. you'll probably have to take chute off and the bolts halfway down the handlebars to get it in car. or you can just get most of machine into the rear of car and bunji down the hatch or whatever.


ya, my problem is i got a big trunk w small opening, chrysler 300m, i might have to split it up but my seats fold down so i migh get either engine half or bucket section in from rear seat. i once bought a new dishwasher and i could not get it in the car until i took it out of the cardboard box and laying it on the back seat


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Do you know anyone with a truck or utility trailer,they probably give you a break and take it home for you without having to partially dismantle it.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

missileman said:


> Do you know anyone with a truck or utility trailer,they probably give you a break and take it home for you without having to partially dismantle it.


i wish, but home depot rents pickups/vans $25 first 90min unlmited milage


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

newb question here, i dont think he has cord for electric start, can i use any 3prong female end of extension cord to plug into starter


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

For the sake $25.00 if might be worth your while ,rather than dismantle it and have to put it back together ,plus the possibility of damaging your vehicle.


----------



## russkat (Feb 25, 2015)

Does the seller have a truck or suv ?

I've delivered items to the buyers home at no charge if they are close enough.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

missileman said:


> For the sake $25.00 if might be worth your while ,rather than dismantle it and have to put it back together ,plus the possibility of damaging your vehicle.


my car is a 2000 chrysler 300m 400,000km, im not to worried about damaging her, i did say i was a cheap frugal sob, looks like a few bolts to split her in half, i can save $25 plus tax plus gas plus going back and forth to drop off car at closest home depot , hes about 30min away from me if traffic is good, else 45min


----------



## FullThrottle (Apr 7, 2017)

Have you actually tried this blower for performance,making sure it works well etc..If so ask him if he would deliver it or what he would deliver it for,you have nothing to loose.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

missileman said:


> Have you actually tried this blower for performance,making sure it works well etc..If so ask him if he would deliver it or what he would deliver it for,you have nothing to loose.


for $100 i dont expect perfection but money wont trade hands until i can start it, check belts, pulleys, play in bushings/bearings, transmission etc and ill decide then if its worth it. but for $100 if it can start, move forward and reverse and augers turn its a done deal


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

jmo, but if you can rent a suitable vehicle to bring it home in one piece for $25-50, go that way! one rounded off bolt, or one twisted off bolt can become a serious headache and turn a $100 machine into a $300 machine in one twist of a wrench. again jmo


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

I have that "exact" machine.... 1987 Craftsman...

The bucket is 28 1/2 outside ............. Take off the skid plates......

Nice machine.... I would NOT ever consider $100.00 for mine.... Runs like the energiser bunny and starts first pull every time...!!

I'll take it for parts.... Where is it..??

John


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Cord is there...and yes it has electric start... I never use it cuz it starts so good ....... no time wasted plugging it in..!


----------



## tdipaul (Jul 11, 2015)

missileman said:


> For the sake $25.00 if might be worth your while ,rather than dismantle it and have to put it back together ,plus the possibility of damaging your vehicle.


And the risk of having some critters invade your car as well (mice)

check the bottom pan for a nest


----------



## orangputeh (Nov 24, 2016)

vinnycom said:


> ya, my problem is i got a big trunk w small opening, chrysler 300m, i might have to split it up but my seats fold down so i migh get either engine half or bucket section in from rear seat. i once bought a new dishwasher and i could not get it in the car until i took it out of the cardboard box and laying it on the back seat


well , good luck , and post back if you get it and see what it needs. I don't know anything about craftsman blowers but a lot of people here will be happy to help.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

JamesReady said:


> I have that "exact" machine.... 1987 Craftsman...
> 
> The bucket is 28 1/2 outside ............. Take off the skid plates......
> 
> ...


lol, thats why i didnt post a link to the listing
28.5" is the width? that i know but i was needing the height of the bucket to see if it will fit into opening of trunk.which is ~18"

im bringing my tools and shes coming apart but it got freakin cold outside all of a sudden, my buy pitch was $100 because of its age and i have to rent truck to pick it up, watch him get pissed if i try to fit it in my car albeit in pieces. 
its been listed for awhile and he got to the point of just wanting to get rid of it to get back some needed space.

i confirmed and he says it works fine and electric start works also which i thought i might need for a 10hp motor in cold weather starts.
yes i do plan to take pics and a clip


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

I don't have one of that model but I've worked on quite a few older ones. If it's as I suspect, if you put the machine up in the maintenance position there will be 4 bolts that attach the auger to the tractor unit. Pull the belts, the chute control handle and the nuts on auger mounting bolts and the auger unit will slip off the tractor unit. You don't even have to remove the auger pulley as there should be a slot below the auger shaft that allows the units to be split without further disassembly.


Hope that's the way it is and this helps.


Paul


PS if that has a functional 10 HP engine with an electric starter, the unit is worth $100 IMO even if nothing else works.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

not as advertized, motor wouldnt start probably because of fuel leaking from carb when priming, doesnt seem to leak if just cranking but not 100% sure of that.
auger bearing worn out to the point it felt like there was no bearing
belts were toast, could not check out functionality of drive system w/out motor working
body was in great shape, starter worked, has tire chains
fyi, standing beside it its a beast and has some weight to it, pia to maneuver w/out drive system engaged.
i was initially looking for a 8/24 and now i think it might be the better choice for me
good news, both halves fit in my car lol, we took it apart for shits to do test fit into my car, bucket still had room to go in as seen in pics 
he dropped to $40 or else hes taking to a metal recycler, how and where do i find parts for this machine.
white circle indicates pulley just hitting lip of top trunk, loosening handles would clear it


----------



## JamesReady (Mar 5, 2012)

Oh, Sorry man... the height of the front end is just over 22".....!!

EDIT.....

Oh crap... you bought it already...!! Looks like it'll need some work, but will do you well when repaired. The impeller bearing on mine wore out years ago.... It was bad enough that I had to change impeller shaft also.....

Parts are available....

http://www.c-equipment.com/snowblower-parts.html

http://www.barrettsmallengine.com/manual/tecumsehcarburetormanual.pdf

Good luck with it..... My machine is listed below....if yours is the same,I can help as I have the manual

John


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

JamesReady said:


> Oh, Sorry man... the height of the front end is just over 22".....!!
> 
> EDIT.....
> 
> ...


nope i didnt buy it, we just try to see it it would fit into my car, it did but
too many unkowns if engine doesnt start.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

For $40 I would have bought it. The leaking carb most likely needed cleaning (plugged vent hole)or a primer line. Parts for an 8hp Tecumseh are available at most dealers or online and are quite reasonable. A new carb is less than $20 cdn. Belts at Carquest would have run you under $20. I paid $250 cdn for my Craftsman 10/32 and thought I got a steal at cdn prices. I have not seen any bargain blowers here like in the U.S.. Most of the mechanical parts are available as well. It would have made a good weekend project and is built like a tank.

There are lots of videos on youtube from Donyboy73 and Taryl that could have helped you with repair.


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

One Canadian source for parts.... #1 Small Engine Parts Canada FREE Shipping!

Others and EBay may be cheaper.


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

........the tire chains were worth $40 if they werent worn out.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i hear you guys, i even had the machine in the car waiting for him to say just take it, lol.
i didnt know prices of the auger/impeller bearing but i know that pulley is a biatch to take off and was moving up and down almost w/1 inch of play, what else broke because of that idk, couldnt test anything out and it hasnt run in 4yrs. but he confirmed via email it was a running/working machine.

if motor started or had signs of life i would of bought it, i dont know if its spark, fuel or lack of compression, felt easy to pull, is that normal?
he'll keep it for a couple of days in peices until i decide on parts availability/pricing but thx to u guys it seems thats not an issue.
but i wish the engine gave me a couple of chugs just to show me its alive


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

this is what im worried about, its the same setup as in the craftsman, if donyboy73 says its a pia then it really is, and motor not chugging, but i might go there sun and spray some fuel into spark plug hole to check for life and also check for spark. 
its a big hunk of metal to have no place for it, i feel sad if he dumps it, never give up never surrender


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

k, i bought it for $40
didnt start because shutoff valve was full of black gunk, totally plugged internally, it was the old style complete metal body shutoff.
quick carb clean and now it will start, runs on choke but not w/choke off or lopes while engine is running, need to let carb sit in cleaner overnight. and clean it better and/or buy rebuilt carb kit or by chinese complete new unit ~$15, but that would take too long to deliver

model number c950-52810-8 is only for canadian sears, sears.com doesnt list it, what would be equivalent to track down a parts list

question, belt #313847 states its 17/32 x 40-5/8 , cant i just use 1/2" by 40 or 41"

edit
redid carb clean and starts and runs much better, took out auger bearing and it came out easier than i thought and it was totally worn out/destroyed, impeller housing more rusted than i thought. next is to check drive train.
i found a user scanned user manual and parts list even though somewhat blurry on certain pages, ill posted here for someones future ref
craftsman snowblower user manual and parts list c950-52810-8 & c950-52812-8.pdf

so far $40 for unit, + $30 for bearing +$30 for belts, not bad.
teardown pics


----------



## Taurus04 (Dec 10, 2014)

You will be happy with it. Looks almost identical to my 8/25, but you have the single shaft engine. Do yourself a favour and buy an Amazon or Ebay $20 carb. Almost as cheap as a kit. Then again , I bought a kit on ebay for $4.00 cdn and now I have a spare. Glad it seem to be working out for you.


----------



## HCBPH (Mar 8, 2011)

For what you got and for the price you got it, did you wear a mask and hold the seller at gun point :devil:


You got a pretty good machine for your money. I'm sure you'll get your money's worth out of it. Congrats.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

he was desperate it to sell since it was listed for awhile and it was non function blower, i think i was the first one to ever go see it.
but Darn it, i broke the friction wheel shaft gear, idk know how but it could be because i didnt have wheels properly on and it somehow jammed the chain, i think. its a $40 part from c-equipment.com but im going to see if my mechanic can weld the small gear back onto the shaft, i have some epoxy on it now just to see how it works but i know it wont hold


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i posted this in the repair forum but i cant figure out how to get chain back onto friction disk shaft sprocket

somehow i broke the sprocket of the friction disk shaft and i cannot reinstall chain as both sprockets for chain are not adjustable and chain has no master clip.
i had used epoxy to put sprocket back onto shaft but i guess i would have to glue back on after slipping chain on. im going to confirm if new shaft has a removable sprocket like the original one. i just wanted to check movement on drive system to see why it broke


----------



## nwcove (Mar 2, 2015)

Will Both sprocket shafts pull out of that housing?


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

nwcove said:


> Will Both sprocket shafts pull out of that housing?


not the big one, its in afixed to the bracket. the old one had a pin going through the small sprocket collar into the shaft, now i know why, its meant to be removed so chain can be installed/removed.
i melted off old epoxy to remove my sprocket, set it up in shaft and glue back on sprocket w chain on it. 
i just wanted to check to see why it broke in the first place before i order a new one


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

its alive, i thought id update this thread, some other vids of my fixes in my sig.
i did the impeller mod, added a tach but this vid is b4 i did those mods.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

i think i got the carb tweaked just right, one pull cold start and its stored outside.
still waitin on the chinese carb


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

last part of my install of the impeller mod using rubber from a tire


----------



## 69ariens (Jan 29, 2011)

Let's face it, your having fun with your new hobby. Good job


----------



## classiccat (Mar 1, 2014)

vinnycom said:


> *2nd to *last part of my install of the impeller mod using rubber from a tire


^^^ You haven't installed a stator / LED lamp ...yet :devil: :devil: :devil:


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

classiccat said:


> ^^^ You haven't installed a stator / LED lamp ...yet :devil: :devil: :devil:


im sol, flywheel doesnt have magnets afaik. looked up the flywheel part # and pics of it show no magnets.
maybe in the spring ill take flywheel off to confirm but it is a solid state and not points/condenser . 

i dont need lights as my driveway is lit by city overhead light pole and ive installed lots of lights in the front of my house. maybe hand warmers if i can do it cheap, meaning next to nothing.

my next mod is to increase length of chute by about 6" and fix chute hinge area as theres no flap there and snow flings out of the gap where the hinge is.
and maybe make some kind of mechanical quick chute control.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

I Permanently Installed The Tach To The Control Deck


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

you got a killer deal on this thing.you could have easily sold the electric start for $40 if you couldn't get the engine running. if the seller had waited another month he would have likely been able to move it no problem for more. everyone always waits till it snows buy snowblowers. i know my buddy had one posted real cheap($100) and it was a solid machine but it was still a slow sell. i think he had it listed for about 2 months before it sold in November. if he had waited and posted it in December he could have probably got $150-200 for it. people always seem to wait till it snows to buy a snowblower.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

a couple of more vids on the sb, impeller mod works real good, blows wet snow better than my neighbors new husky w/out the mod.


----------



## crazzywolfie (Jun 2, 2014)

that thing seems to work pretty good. my sister has a smaller craftsman snowblower like that and every time i use it i almost like it more and more. i might end up trading her snowblowers eventually lol. she never uses it. i use it ever time i go over there to clear off my car shelter. i haven't done the impeller mod to any of my machines yet. most of my machines throw the snow pretty good without it. would hate to start throwing the snow into the neighbors driveway lol.


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

a different angle using my cheap wifi security camera


----------



## vinnycom (Nov 6, 2017)

added a new fuel shutoff, the old ones inner rubber was totally deterioated


----------

